# Bevándorlás 2019



## pickwick (2019 Május 8)

Üdv, Fórumozók!

Gyakran visszanézek erre a fő topicra ... 
2019-ben eddig tényleg egyetlen hozzászólás sem érkezett a bevándorlással kapcsolatban?!

Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy azok, akik ESETLEG Express Entry-vel próbálkoznak, mennyire sikeresek. Egyéb, legális út (pl. student visa, szponzorálás) történik szerintetek Magyarországról? Vagy mindenki inkább Európát választja letelepedési célból?


----------



## Melitta (2019 Május 8)

Tobb tucat orszagbol lehet valasztani Europaba, hogy ha valaki el akar menni otthonrol, tobb nyelvi terulet , eghajtalti a hidetol a melegig a gazdasagi allapot stb. Legalis munkavallalo legalis tartozkodassal es engedelyekkel amit par het alatt mindent be tud szerezni.
Ellenben
Canada nem az Eu tagja, igy teljesen mas a bevandorlasi lehetosegei es kinalatai. A bevandorlasi procedura hoszzu honapok akar evek is lehetnek.
Sajnalom,hogy akik mostanaba jottek ki , nem segitenek azonak akik tervezik a kivndorlast. 
HOgy mi akik regen elunk mar Canadaba sokunk mint en is , nem vagyunk naprakesz a bevandorlasi torvenyekkel, es lehetosegekkel. Senkit se ra, se lebeszelni nem akarunk. Hiu abrandokat biztatni es tamogatni nem lehet mert nem jatek egy orszag csere.
Az elso lepeseket a papirok beadasat neked kell elintezni, interjura is neked kell majd menned.
Az itteni elettel kapcsolatba szivesen valaszolunk ha tudunk.


----------



## pickwick (2019 Május 9)

galeriy írta:


> Hello !! regen hallottam feloled azt gondoltam mar reg itt vagy
> Istentelen sok IT szakemberre lenne szukseg az orszagban
> fura mod nincs europai csak cigany + sarga de azokbol rengeteg
> a kelet europaiak nem palyaznak ide
> itt lenyegesen kevesebbet keresnek mint nyugat-europai cegeknel




Szia! 
Igen, voltam ... most visszamennék, de már nem olyan egyszerű legálisan: "pályázok", igyekszem, de a korommal nem versenyezhetek. 
Sajnos, azt hallom, hogy akik a döntésnél nem látják a "keleti" nevet a papíron, nem kegyelmeznek -- így jártam még az EE bevezetése előtt: 2014. novemberében olvasatlanul küldték vissza FSW kategóriában beadott jelentkezésemet, ill. arra hivatkoztak, hogy nincs benne az egyik melléklet: a csomag 10. lapja volt  

EE-re munkaajánlat nélkül, 45 évesen esélyem sincs. Európa viszont nem vonz, - aki egyszer már megtapasztalta, milyen Kanadában ... hm...


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 11)

Üdv,
Hogyan lehet munkát vállalni Kanadában? Tudom, hogy ez nagyon tág kérdés, de mégis hátha van valamilyen könnyen emészthető válasz erre a kérdésre.
Köszönettel,
Lilla


----------



## Pandora's Box (2019 Július 11)

Babbid írta:


> Üdv,
> Hogyan lehet munkát vállalni Kanadában? Tudom, hogy ez nagyon tág kérdés, de mégis hátha van valamilyen könnyen emészthető válasz erre a kérdésre.
> Köszönettel,
> Lilla



Hello, (_egyszerusitett valasz_)
Talalni kellene egy olyan ceget, amelyiknek *VAN JOGA* megkerni a munkavallaloi vizumot...ennyi...
_Pandora's Box_


----------



## marts (2019 Július 21)

Üdv!

Érettségivel (pár éves freelance writer/editor munkatörténettel, amit irrelevánsnak tekintenék) hogy a legegyszerűbb munkát szerezni Vancouverben? Unskilled foreign workerként, azt hiszem. Apukám unokatestvére ott él, voltam is nála látogatóban néhány éve.

Az International Experience lenne az egyedüli mód, hogy open work permitet szerezzek? Érdemes turistaként kimenni, és úgy munkát keresni? Idővel végzettséget is szereznék Canadaban és a letelepedés lenne a végső cél.

Ezek alapján hogyan célszerű nekivágni? 

Köszönöm


----------



## Mali03 (2019 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok! Tervezzük a családommal, hogy kiköltözünk. Az okok ismertek, szerintem nem kell ecsetelni. Az interneten találtam egy oldalt ami segít elintézni a papírokat (12 hónapos munkavállalói vízum, szükséges bizonyítványok hivatalos fordítása, majd ha a vízumigénylés elfogadásra kerül, munkalehetőségeket is ajánlanak valamint segítenek a letelepedésben) nagyon jól hangzik megvan az anyagi vonzata de nem tudom, hogy bele merjünk-e csapni. Valamennyire tartok tőle, hogy lehúzás az egész. https://www.canadacis.org/ Az oldaluk elfogadható és biztonságosnak tűnik. Esetleg az itt fórumozók közül ismeri valaki ezt a szervezetet vagy tud ajánlani olyat amelyik megbízható? A párom és én is dolgozó képzett emberek vagyunk, nem linkeskedni mennénk.


----------



## TarLenke (2020 Január 28)

Sziasztok! A következő lenne a kérdésem: lehet-e Magyar állampolgárként Working Holiday Visa-t igényelni Kanadába? Most januárban végeztem el az orvosi egyetemet Bécsben és nagyon szeretnék egy évet Vancouverben tölteni, nyelvet tanulni, bármilyen állás mellet, de nem tudom lehetséges-e. Köszönöm előre is a válaszokat.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2020 Január 29)

*International Experience Canada: Who can apply*
---------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.cic.gc.ca/english/work/iec/eligibility.asp


----------



## jacksZolee (2020 Január 29)

TarLenke írta:


> Sziasztok! A következő lenne a kérdésem: lehet-e Magyar állampolgárként Working Holiday Visa-t igényelni Kanadába? Most januárban végeztem el az orvosi egyetemet Bécsben és nagyon szeretnék egy évet Vancouverben tölteni, nyelvet tanulni, bármilyen állás mellet, de nem tudom lehetséges-e. Köszönöm előre is a válaszokat.


Mivel Magyarország nem szerepel az International Experience Canada listán, a válasz: Connect with a recognized organization to learn about other travel and work opportunities in Canada.
Végignézve az RO-kat (https://www.cic.gc.ca/english/work/iec/ros.asp) Magyarország nem szerepel a szóba jöhető országok között, ezért ez az út sem tűnik járhatónak. Nem tudom, hogy mennyi időt töltöttél Ausztriában, de ha osztrák állampolgár vagy, akkor onnan meg lehet próbálni, Ausztria ugyanis szerepel az IEC listán.


----------

